
A lot of people who make over $350,000 are about to get replaced by software - nreece
http://www.businessinsider.com/high-salary-jobs-will-be-automated-2016-3?IR=T
======
sbierwagen
Blogspam, source is [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/the-robots-
are-co...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/the-robots-are-coming-
for-wall-street.html?_r=0)

7 previous discussions:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Robots%20Are%20Coming%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Robots%20Are%20Coming%20for%20Wall%20Street&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
hackuser
If a few assets control most of the revenue in the economy, and therefore
political power in society, who will control those assets and why?

------
fpoling
I wonder when AI starts to replace hired CEO. That would be interesting.

